# Trying a new breed



## coonhunter (Sep 7, 2013)

I've had Mountain Curs for years. I decided to try a couple of West Siberian Laikas. This is Bella and Shulim.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

nice...i would love to see them work.i heard they are really game.


----------



## coonhunter (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm impressed with them so far. They do seem gamey and very smart. Bella is 7 months old so I'm starting to hunt her but it sure needs to cool off. You evidently have Elkhounds. My Delmar is 1/4 Elkhound, 1/4 Feist and 1/2 Mt. Cur


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i really like the looks of Delmar.i like them north country fury curled tail type dogs.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

do you hunt mostly at night...or do you hunt day time too.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

my old female died almost 2 years ago.she was very game especially if anything got close to me...lol.....couldnt hardly fish with her.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

my male dog


----------



## coonhunter (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm mainly a coonhunter but I do squirrel hunt some. I coonhunt about every night during the season and squirrel hunt a couple of times a week. Nice looking Elkhounds!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

coonhunter said:


> I'm mainly a coonhunter but I do squirrel hunt some. I coonhunt about every night during the season and squirrel hunt a couple of times a week. Nice looking Elkhounds!


thanks......i have caught some of the biggest ***** here in the mtns during daytime and had very long races.i dont hunt dogs anymore ...just gun/bow hunt mostly....but i may hunt dogs again one day.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice dogs. I've wanted to try **** hunting but, working 3rd shift 6 days a week, it does cause problems. If I win the lottery (if I ever play it) I'll remedy that problem.


----------



## coonhunter (Sep 7, 2013)

Snowfan, Not much middle ground in coonhunting. Most folks either love it or don't care for it. If you ever get a chance, give it a try.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I've heard good things about mountain curs. Have thought about getting one for hog hunting but right now, I have catahoulas and I like what I have. MAybe some day. Natural bobtail...brindle preferably


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

coonhunter, I would like to try it someday but I don't think **** hunting is as big here in Minnesota as it is in the southern states. Maybe I shouldn't say that since I really haven't checked in to it that much, so I may be wrong. Shortly after I moved here from Indiana, many years ago, I got evil looks when I mentioned a trott line. They scared me.


----------

